# I am looking for a peacoat. Are Topman or Burtons best?



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

I am looking for a peacoat like the army officers in the navy wore on ships bridges. 
I am torn between a couple of Topmans and one from Burtons. Which is the best do you think and the most accurate looking.
Are Burtons or Topman more classy as a clothes retailer would you say?

These are the 2 from Topman
https://www.topman.com/webapp/wcs/s...category_rn=135935&productId=789996&langId=-1

https://www.topman.com/webapp/wcs/s...category_rn=135935&productId=765204&langId=-1

This is the one from Burton

https://www.burton.co.uk/webapp/wcs...arent_category_rn=&productId=808702&langId=-1


----------



## MikeMadison (May 14, 2008)

That's where I'd look, before going to brand names.

Think about it, you can buy the real thing!


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Ive never considered getting the real thing really. Ive always bought brand names as i think they try to improve on the original looks wise and a bit cheaper i would say.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

You should look no further than Sterlingwear of Boston. The best name is peacoats - American made with impeccable quality. I got one for my wife last fall and it is exceptional.

https://www.sterlingwear.com


----------



## MikeMadison (May 14, 2008)

VictorC said:


> Ive never considered getting the real thing really. Ive always bought brand names as i think they try to improve on the original looks wise and a bit cheaper i would say.


I think that with the current situation of the American dollar, you might be right about price. The peacoats you listed would be double that in dollars for me right now, which is why I hadn't considered that.

Military surplus anything over here is cheaper than brand name imitations.

Good choice of style, though. I love peacoats.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Peacoat*

Gentlemen

My friend. I am retired military. I have worn, or seen all services. I also come from a WW2 vet. I have seen all the uniforms, etc.
The best P coat my friend. Is a pre 1970 era. NAVY Peacoat.
These were a very tight wool, almost waterproof.
Great coat.I would not buy civilian. You will be disappointed.
I advise hooking up with a gal, who has a father with this coat. In your size, and marry her!
Otherwise, nothing like this IMO
Civilian peacoats, are no comparison. Unless you go British, bespoke. Not worth it.

Nice day


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

VictorC said:


> Ive never considered getting the real thing really. Ive always bought brand names as i think they try to improve on the original looks wise and a bit cheaper i would say.


With a bit of looking you can find a good condition _old_ surplus (most of the new 'surplus' stuff is crummy, expensive and polyester) peacoats for cheaper than either of the choices you gave (isn't topman one of those disposable-style stores? like H&M or Banana Republic?).

I've also heard very good things about sterlingwear.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> My friend. I am retired military. I have worn, or seen all services. I also come from a WW2 vet. I have seen all the uniforms, etc.
> The best P coat my friend. Is a pre 1970 era. NAVY Peacoat.
> ...


Have you got a link to what that pre 1970 NAYY Peacoat? Sounds good.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> With a bit of looking you can find a good condition _old_ surplus (most of the new 'surplus' stuff is crummy, expensive and polyester) peacoats for cheaper than either of the choices you gave (isn't topman one of those disposable-style stores? like H&M or Banana Republic?).
> 
> I've also heard very good things about sterlingwear.


Topman must be a british store. I dont think Americans really know about it. It is like HandM. YOu will find a topman in every city in England basically. Fashionable looking clothes from looks off the catwalk. Topmans clothes are featured in magazines like GQ. The topman peacoat is in GQ mag.


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

VictorC said:


> Have you got a link to what that pre 1970 NAYY Peacoat? Sounds good.


Have a look at this thread in Fedora lounge.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> My friend. I am retired military. I have worn, or seen all services. I also come from a WW2 vet. I have seen all the uniforms, etc.
> The best P coat my friend. Is a pre 1970 era. NAVY Peacoat.
> ...


Sterlingwear of Boston have a contract to make peacoats for the US Navy (of course, I don't know how the US Navy peacoat of today compares with the pre-1970 versions). Check out their offerings at sterlingwear.com - they range from the original military version to slightly "fashionized" versions of the same. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Scrumhalf said:


> Sterlingwear of Boston have a contract to make peacoats for the US Navy (of course, I don't know how the US Navy peacoat of today compares with the pre-1970 versions). Check out their offerings at sterlingwear.com - they range from the original military version to slightly "fashionized" versions of the same. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


Here's the link -

https://www.sterlingwear.com/

Is good enough for the U.S. Navy good enough for you?


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Here's the link -
> 
> https://www.sterlingwear.com/
> 
> Is good enough for the U.S. Navy good enough for you?


The Sterlingwear Pea Coat is available in London from J.Simon.

https://jsimons.website.orange.co.uk/


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Sterlingwear*

Gentlemen

This would be it . The era is pre 70. It appears they had this contract. My advice, check it out. I think you would be better with this. Than say a j Crew or from some other maker.
I would check them out

Nice day


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Price*

My friend,

I is under 200 dollars which is great. And it is the melton wool. It is 80percent wool, 20 nylon.
Not a bad price.

Good luck


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

I will repeat what I thought I had said . Neither Topman or Burton have any pretence i quality and should be avoided. Should you have the bad fortune to be gifted their wares, burning is to be commended.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

GBR said:


> I will repeat what I thought I had said . Neither Topman or Burton have any pretence i quality and should be avoided. Should you have the bad fortune to be gifted their wares, burning is to be commended.


What dont you like about them?


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

"Straight off the catwalk"? "Quality similar to H&M"? What the hell forum am I in?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I recently won a J. Press pea coat on eBay. Seems like a good deal for $86. I haven't received it yet, however, so I'm not sure of the manufacturer. They're $290 new:


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

What about this one from CT? 



I quite like this covert one as well.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

This is what you need: The Authentic from Sterlingwear.

https://www.sterlingwear.com/authenticmens1.html

Here's the description and a photo. It can be yours for $140 + shipping from Sterlingwear.... even with shipping, that's got to be better than the 180 euros the CT version would set you back.... don't know about duty, etc. though if any.



[*]U.S. Government Specification Style Peacoat.
[*]Traditional U.S. Navy model.
[*]Double-breasted overcoat.
[*]24oz. 80% Wool 20% Nylon Melton shell.
[*]Full fleece lining with satin yoke and sleeves.
[*]Convertible collar.
[*]Framed slash pockets.
[*]Inside breast pocket.
[*]Vented back with parallel tack.
[*]Anchor design buttons.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

scrumhalf that peacoat dont look to bad. I think i prefer a peacoat with some shoulder detail and decoration. I dont know what its called, but a bit of strip of material normally where they put the medals along the shoulder.


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

What about Schott? I was under the impression they made ones identical to the ones used in the Navy (or at least used to). Does Sterling make a bridge coat? I didn't see one on the site.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

VictorC said:


> scrumhalf that peacoat dont look to bad. I think i prefer a peacoat with some shoulder detail and decoration. I dont know what its called, but a bit of strip of material normally where they put the medals along the shoulder.


You are looking for an epaulet. I don't think the men's peacoats from Sterlingwear have them unfortunately. The women's Navigator has them - that's the one I got for my wife.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Scrumhalf said:


> This is what you need: The Authentic from Sterlingwear.
> 
> https://www.sterlingwear.com/authenticmens1.html
> 
> ...


That sure looks like the one I purchased via a friend in the Navy Reserve roughly 12 years ago. The thing is so warm I've hardly worn it, warmer than necessary most Alabama winters, but wouldn't trade it for anything for those occasions where it is cold enough to wear. I think I paid right at $100 twelve years ago, so 140 seem like a deal these days.

JPH712


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Scrumhalf said:


> You are looking for an epaulet. I don't think the men's peacoats from Sterlingwear have them unfortunately. The women's Navigator has them - that's the one I got for my wife.


Thats a shame. But the Topman and burtons peacoats have the shoulder detail in their coats. That s why i quite like the look of them.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

That is a British design, not very common at all w/ American style.

Go for it then from your UK sources, I think from us American trads you'll see we're partial to our US Navy peacoats and yes, mine is direct from Uncle Sam. I have two, one vintage WW2 which is great and the other a modern USN contract coat, not sure if Sterling or ?


----------



## david809 (Jul 1, 2003)

trolperft said:


> Have a look at this thread in Fedora lounge.


Beat me to the punch. This is the thread to end all threads on pea coats. Read all the information, check eBay, and have patience!


----------

